
What Happens When Millennials Grow Up? (2016) - techman9
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mvkb8n/what-happens-when-millennials-grow-up?utm_source=vicetwitterus
======
danjoc
You grow older. You marry late if at all. You have pets, because biology
didn't wait for you. I can't tell you much beyond that. I haven't gotten there
yet.

